# Can I see the delivery address before accepting?



## ooberEATSgoober

New to Uber, only doing UberEats here in NYC. When I get a ping, I accept it and head to the restaurant. But, I can't see the delivery address until I accept the food and swipe "Start Trip". Is there any way to see the delivery address before I have to accept the food? Like maybe after the initial accept and on my way to the restaurant?

I've had a couple of requests that I would probably not accept had I known the address beforehand (housing projects, because of a past bad experience)


----------



## bigdog305

No, you will not see the address due to cherry picking. If it was like that, there will be a lot of people not eating or riding LOL.


----------



## andaas

Try one of the MANY delivery services that DO show you this information. DoorDash and Grubhub, for example, both at least provide you with a map showing both the pickup (restaurant) and delivery (customer) locations.

Grubhub even shows you, before accepting an order, exactly how much the job will pay (including tip).


----------



## andaas

andaas said:


> Grubhub even shows you, before accepting an order, exactly how much the job will pay (including tip).


Yeah, lame quoting myself, but realized I didn't emphasize the word TIP quite enough.

In-app tipping is not only available in competitors apps, most of them set the tip to 15% as a default (the customer must *choose* not to tip you). Tips are not just common, but they are typical.


----------



## galileo5

andaas said:


> Yeah, lame quoting myself, but realized I didn't emphasize the word TIP quite enough.
> 
> In-app tipping is not only available in competitors apps, most of them set the tip to 15% as a default (the customer must *choose* not to tip you). Tips are not just common, but they are typical.


I'm starting Grubhub soon. Fifteen per cent of what exactly?
Thanks. I'm looking forward to doing GH delivs.


----------



## andaas

The suggested tip is based on the cost of the food items ordered. When Grubhub sends you an "offer", the screen displays a map showing the pickup and dropoff locations, as well as provides the total payment for the job (here in Dallas, that is $4.00 base delivery charge, $0.50/mile**, and tip). Most jobs are in the $10-13 range - you can tell when someone hasn't tipped (before accepting) by the total job payment... if it's $6 or less, the customer didn't tip or tipped a negligible amount.

The typical $10-13 job would usually mean you are earning $4.00 + $2.00 mileage + $4-7 tip; and would cover a food order in the $25-50 value range.

**Grubhub mileage pays for the straight-line distance between the restaurant and the customer only and does not take any routing considerations into calculation.


----------



## charmer37

The straight line distance is the only con I don't like about grubhub but I make a lot more money from grubhub than the non tipping cheap skates from Ubereats.


----------



## Mattybeme

bigdog305 said:


> No, you will not see the address due to cherry picking. If it was like that, there will be a lot of people not eating or riding LOL.


That’s is why Uber eats is a joke. Wtf. I make $200 a day w DOORdAsH. They tell you exactly where you are going before you accept. *** that sht. Lol. Uber eats. What a joke


----------

